# Favorite barn cameras?



## carrotsnranch (Jun 23, 2018)

Want to hear everyone's favorite barn camera suggestions. Looking to get one soon.


----------



## carrotsnranch (Jun 23, 2018)

Nevermind, I found a good thread with suggestions!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you found one. There should be a few good threads on it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

